# Millie and her Babies (PICS)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Just went to feed Millie and thought it was odd she didn't come running out (with her HUGE tummy!), had a quick peek in the nest and she's given birth to 4 really large babies!! i'm so chuffed.

Will get pics in a few days as i don't want to disturb them too much


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks hun. I think her pregnancy hormones made her lose the plot somewhat, she has burried EVERYTHING! lol, oh and her treat today was a little bit of strawberry....which she tried to put on the ceiling of her tank :? lol


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is Millie (she's such a sweetie!)

















And here is her first litter - 4 lovely big babies!! (2 days old)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is she a tri-colour?

What beautiful babies.... if they look like their mom I'm going to be -jealous-!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Millie is a broken black tan? Congrats on the babies, and keep the pics coming! I'm trying desperately to establish a tan/fox line, but so far no luck. I just look at everyone else's beautiful babies and sigh...


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I've just always classed Millie as a broken tri colour. I'm about to take pics of daddy mouse too, so i'll pop a pic on here of him. Both Millie and Danger (buck) are similar in colours, so the babies should turn out uber pretty 

also if someone knows the technical term for Millie's colouring, please let me know 

I've recently introduced my Dove Tan Doe (Ollie) to Danger (Buck), so can't wait to see what i get from that breed!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Heres the pics of daddy (called Danger) 

































again, unsure on the technical term for his colouring, but he has a lot of tan on his tummy, whereas Millie just has a little bit here and there on her tummy.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but I would call them both broken black tans, and of course absolutely gorgeous. Where do you live? Could I borrow your stud? I have a black self and a siamese I'd love to put to him... *sigh*


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in the UK, in Northumberland.xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering if thery were broken black marked tans. 

That's awesome. What gene combo makes that? :O


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Two genes. One just the regular old tan gene, and the other the broken gene. They're really no different than any other broken self, save they have the tan gene that colors their bellies.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I think i'm becoming totally besotted and addicted to my mice! oh well, at least i've joined the rest of the forum users lol :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally understand. I work in a (human) hospital, and last night I just started talking about all my varieties of mice with a patient. And I'm not even a nurse!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I think i'm getting on my fiance's nerves now...as i'm always mice this and mice that....well, i call it payback for him talking 'cars' 24/7 :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I need to spot fantasizing about making all of these beautiful colours of mice! And just stick to owrking on a few at once!!! x)

I'm already working on perfecting broken brindles, creating mock extreme blacks, agouti tans, and perfecting my own rex coats.... But it's all so cool!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Oooh sounds good  
I really want to get a satin rex, seal point siamese, blue self, tricolour and a brindle. bucks or does, i don't mind. BOTH would be wonderful!! just i have no idea where i can get them, there doesn't appear to be any breeders of specific colourings around where i live in Northumberland, UK.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have tons of brindles, and satin rexes, but I live over seas, so that's a shame. 

Good luck finding them. I'm always jealous of what exists in the UK and AU!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

....and now i'm jealous of what you have over there! grrr lol :lol:

this is soooooo unfair! :lol: xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

We always want what we can't get; want to breed everything that we can get our hands on. At least meeces don't cost as much as cars do, for the post part. though , when you decide to go ahead and keep as many meeces as some of us (like me) do, it becomes a household expense that has to be accounted for. Myself, I skip having snacks and beverages except what I cary from home in order to account for keeping meeces.

I think the kitties are more expensive; clumpable litter is expensive!! I might try a dirt base in some of my tanks and see how that works out, as aspen is kind of expensive.

I keep thinking about my abyssinian; think, think, think...to breed or not to breed, that is the question.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol know what you mean, with a house full on animals it's often a struggle to make ends meet. Our house is like a zoo: 40 tropical fish (4 pairs of breeding cichlids), canary, 2 dogs,1 lizard, 2 snakes and at present 11 mice lol :lol: that said, i wouldn't be without them.

....and i'd say breed  xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

3 dogs, 3 cats, a horse (pregnant), a snake, 19 mice (10 breeders {possibly up to 4 pregnant} 9 babies). Yeah, I like animals, but I'm also a pre-vet student. I saved the life of one of my mice by sub-q injections that kept him hydrated when he was really sick. If your abyssinian is a cat, I'd say breed. They're one of the most popular cats today, easily in the top five (at least in US). It should be easy to find home for the kittens. If you're talking about a mouse, still breed, see if any of the babies come out really well. Then maybe think about developing the line.


----------

